# المرجع الـشـامل في عمليات القلب المفتوح



## حبة خردل (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*تعد جراحات القلب كابوسا يثير الرعب فى القلوب المريضة، بفضل التقدم الطبى وكفاءة أطباؤنا، ورغم زيادة الإدراك والوعى الصحى فى المجتمع والذى أدى إلى انخفاض العديد من حالات الإصابة بأمراض القلب التى تتطلب التدخل الجراحى إلا أنه توجد بعض الحالات مثل العيوب الخلقية وحالات الشرايين التاجية، والتى يجب معها إجراء عمليات القلب المفتوح ، ولأهمية القلب فى حياة الإنسان ينبغى الالتزام التام بتعليمات الطبيب لتمام الشفاء بعد العملية الجراحية بإذن ربنا. 

 المريض فى جراحات القلب المغلق لا يوضع على ماكينة القلب أو الرئة الصناعى حيث يظل القلب يعمل أثناء الجراحة، وتمثل 11% من إجمالى جراحات القلب فى مصر، وتجرى جراحات القلب المغلق فى حالات توسيع الصمام الميترالى، ولكن لم تعد تجرى بشكل كبير خاصة مع ظهور استخدام القسطرة البالونية. 

وكذلك فى حالة انغلاق قناة شريانية تصل ما بين الشريان الأورطى، الشريان الرئوى، مثل هذه الجراحة تتم للمصابين بعيب خلقى منذ الطفولة ويتم إجرائها فى أى سن، كذلك فى العمليات الجراحية لحديثى الولادة للتغلب على الوضع الحرج للعيوب الخلقية المعقدة.

جراحات القلب المفتوح

 فى جراحات القلب المفتوح فالمريض فى هذه الجراحة يتم توقيف عضله القلب له عن العمل فى أثناء إجراء الجراحة عن طريق وضعه على ماكينة القلب والرئة الصناعية.

تجرى عمليات القلب المفتوح فى عدة حالات مرضية منها علاج العيوب الخلقية فى القلب ، حيث يصاب 1 من كل 1000 طفل فى مصر يصاب بالعيوب الخلقية وهى تماثل النسب العالمية فى الإصابة هذه العيوب قد تكتشف مبكرا فى الطفولة وقد يتأخر اكتشافها حسب الحالة الصحية للمريض، ويفضل إجراء جميع هذه العمليات فى سن صغيرة وبخارج مصر للأطفال حديثى الولادة، وذلك فى بعض المراكز المتخصصة جدا، وتعتبر مصر من هذه الدول التى يتم إجراء مثل هذه الجراحات بها. 

تتم الجراحة عند وصول وزن المريض إلى 4 أو 5 كيلوجرامات وذلك لإعطاء الطفل الفرصة الجيدة من ناحية التخدير والعناية المركزة وماكينة القلب الصناعى، ولكن من الجانب الجراحى لا يوجد أى فرق بالنسبة للجراح من الناحية التقنيه.

كما تجرى عمليات الصمامات باستخدام جراحات القلب المفتوح، وقد تكون الإصابة بالصمامات القلبية إما ناتجة عن عيوب خلقية أو ما بعد الإصابة بالحمى الروماتيزمية، ومن أشهر العيوب الخلقية التى تؤدى لجراحات الصمامات هى ضيق بالشريان الأورطى أو ضيق أو ارتخاء بالصمام الميترالى أو ارتجاع بالصمام الميترالى، أما عن أندر هذه العيوب بعض الشيء هو ارتجاع الصمام ثلاثى الشرفات وهبوط أو انخفاض فى مستوى نفس الصمام الذى ينتج عنه صغر فى حجم البطين الأيمن.

بالنسبة لمصر أكثر هذه الأمراض نسبه فى الحدوث هى أمراض الصمامات وتحدث بعد الإصابة بالحمى الروماتيزمية، التى تحدث نتيجة الإهمال فى الأسلوب الصحى المتفشى فى بلدنا مع الظروف البيئية السيئة التى تحيط بالمريض من عدم توافر التهوية الجيدة بالمنازل حيث يصاب المريض عادة بالميكروب السبحى ويكون فى صورة احتقان فى الحلق أو التهاب اللوزتين ويتجاهل معه الوالدين إعطاء العلاج المناسب أو أن يعطى بصورة غير كافية فينتج عن ذلك أن يقوم الجسم بإنتاج مضادات للميكروب السبحى. وهذه المضادات لا تفرق بين الميكروب نفسه وبين بعض أنسجة الجسم منها أنسجة صمامات القلب أو أنسجة الكلى.

وعند مهاجمته لصمامات القلب يصاب الطفل بالحمى الروماتيزمية وغالبا يكون ذلك مصحوبا بإهمال فى هذه المرحلة من الوالدين ولا يتم أخذ العلاج مما يؤثر بالسلب على المريض الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى ضيق بالصمام الميترالى أو الأورطى الذى يعتبر من الصمامات الأساسية التى تتأثر بالحمى وقد تتكرر الإصابة بالميكروب السبحى وبالتالى الحمى الروماتيزمية ويزداد التأثير سوءا على صمامات القلب وعند وصول الطفل لسن البلوغ قد يصاب أو لا يصاب ولكن يستمر زيادة التأثير السيئ لصمامات القلب ذاتيا.

بالنسبة لجراحة الصمام الميترالى قد يكون بالاستبدال أو التصليح وإن كانت الوسيلة الأخيرة أصبحت القاعدة الأساسية للجراحين للإبقاء عليه طالما كان ذلك مهما، حيث يساعد الصمام الميترالى فى تحسين عضلة البطين الأيسر وعدم تعريض المريض لأى تدهور بعد العملية ولو بعد سنوات طويلة، ولكن إذا تعذر ذلك فيتم الاستبدال بآخر قد يكون صناعى وذلك لصغار السن أو نسيجى لمرضى فى أوائل الستينات من العمر.

أما بالنسبة لما يخص الصمام الأورطى فغالبا يجرى فى مصر عملية استبدال له وإن كان هناك بعض المراكز العالمية التى تجرى له إصلاح فى بعض الحالات المناسبة.

أما عن جراحة الصمامات فى مصر فهى تعد من الجراحات الناجحة جدا بل ويعتبر المصريين من المبدعين فى مجال إجراء مثل هذه الجراحات وذلك لزيادة نسبه هذا النوع من العمليات فى مصر.

 أن جراحات القلب المفتوح هى عبارة عن إجراء جراحة بالقلب باستخدام جهازى القلب والرئة الصناعية ومعنى ذلك أنه يتم سحب الدم الذى بداخل القلب إلى خارج الجسم ليدخل فى وعاء ما يوجد به أكسجين مع غازات موجودة به وبعد ذلك يعود الدم المؤكسد إلى القلب .

يتم ضخ الدم من خلال جهاز القلب الصناعى بمضخة بالجهاز، وعندما يتم سحب الدم من القلب يقوم الجراح بغلق الشريان الأورطى ويضع أنبوبة تقوم بسحب الدم كلية من القلب وتجفيفه ولابد فى هذه الحالة من توقف القلب. 

فى الماضى قبل تطور هذه الجراحة قد يحدث ضمور فى عضلة القلب ويموت القلب نتيجة غلق الشريان الأورطى ولكن قد توصل الطب إلى طرق لحماية عضلة القلب أثناء العملية، فأصبح يتم الاستعانة بحرق مادة نشوية مختزنة فى القلب وهى ال(ATP) تعمل على إيقاف القلب وتبريده وينفذ هذا المخزون من المادة فى خلال ساعتين من غلق الشريان الأورطى ويتم تخفيض درجة حرارة الدم والجسم معا ويتم التحكم حتى تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 25 درجة مئوية وفى بعض الحالات النادرة يصل تبريد الجسم والدم إلى 18 درجة مئوية وعند الوصول لهذه الدرجة يمكن توقيف القلب الصناعى حيث يتحمل المخ والجسد ذلك ولكن فقط لمدة 40 دقيقة. 

ولكن حديثا وجد أن عملية التبريد تؤثر بالسلب على الكلى والكبد، فبدأ الجراحين فى القيام بضخ الدم مؤكسدا كل 15 دقيقة بجسد المريض .
-
فى هذه العملية بالرغم من كل ما سبق يظل القلب حيا ومع نهايتها يجب مراعاة عند ضخ الدم مرة أخرى التأكد من خروج الهواء بالكامل من القلب حتى لا تقوم أى فقاعة بسد الشرايين ويتم إعادة الدم بعد إعادته إلى درجة حرارة جسد المريض ويعود القلب للنبض تدريجيا ويقوم بوظيفته العادية .*










​

















































​ 











* جااري العمل في كتابة البحث العلمي مشفعاً بجميع الدراسات الطبية*​


----------



## حبة خردل (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*جراحـة شرايين القلب

جراحة الشرايين التاجية

1-  البيئة التي تنشأ فيها أمراض الشرايين  (Epidemiology)
     *  الجنس .
     *  الأغنياء :  قلة الحركة ،   استعمال السيارة ،  نوع الغذاء .....
2-  أسباب أمراض الشرايين :
     *  السكري .
     *  الضغط .
     *  الوراثـة .
     *  الدهنيات والكولسترول .
     *  التدخيـن .
3-  أنواع اصابة شرايين القلب :  الانسداد الكامل ---> الجلطة ---> الاحتشاء أو تموت عضلة القلب .
                    الانسداد الجزئي (التضيق) ---> الذبحة الصدرية أو خناق الصدر .
4-  العمليات الجراحية :
     الجراحة آخر سهم في جعبة الأطباء في بلدنا الأردن .
     1-  العلاج الطبي (موسعات الشرايين-مقويات للعضلة القلبية-التقليل من الجهد على  العضلة وذلك بالراحة التامة         أو بدخول العناية المركزة للقلب ومراقبته .. الخ).
     2-  التوسيع بالبالون ووضع شبكة داخل ألتضيق .
     3-  الوصلة الشريانيـة .
     4-  تغيير القلب أو ما يعرف بزراعة القلـب .

5-  تفصيل الوصلة الشريانيـة :
     I -  أنواع الوصلات :
     أولا :   من نفس المريض :
           * وريد من الساق :  الوريد الصافن الكبيـر .
          * شريان من داخل جدار الصدر : الشريان الصدري الداخلي .
         * شريان من البطن : أحد الشرايين المغذية للمعدة ويدعى الشريان المعوي الدهني (Gastro-epiploic a.) 
         * شريان من الذراع :  الشريان الكعبري (Radial a.)
         * شريان من أسفل البطن :  الشريان الشرسوفي الأسفل (Inferior epigastric a.) 
     ثانيا:   من الحيوانات :
         * شريان من رقبة الخروف : الشريان السباتي بعد معالجته وتنقيته وربط كل فروعه وتعقيمه .
         * شريان من قلب البقرة :  نفس المعالجـة .
     ثالثا:   مواد تركيبيـة :
         * تقوم بعض الشركات بصناعة وصلات من مواد ليفية أو بترولية مثل مادة داكرن (DACRON) الليفية         أو مادة الغورتكس (GORTEX) التي يصنع منها ثياب ضد ألصقيع والثلوج وكلاهما مواد قوية جدا         وذات مرونة تناسب حركة القلب ،   ولكن ثبت فشلها ولا نستعملها أبدا في تبديل    شرايين القلب ولكن         نستعملها  في تبديل شرايين في البطن أو الرجل ذات قطر أكبر من 4 مم .



II - نتائج هذه الوصـلات:
     من نفس المريض : جيدة وخاصة الشريان الصدري الداخلي (LIMA)     و (RIMA ) وقد ثبت             استمرارية الضخ فيه دون مشاكل بنسبة80% لمدة عشر سنوات .  وكذلك الشريان المعوي الدهني ،  أما         الشرايين الأخرى فقل استعمالها بسبب تضيقها وانسدادها بعد فترات تقل عن 5 سنوات ،  وأما الوريد         الصافن فانه وصلة جيدة واذا حافظ عليها المريض يمكن أن يستمر سريان الدم فيها لمدة عشر سنوات         بنسبة تتجاوز  60% .
    من الحيوانات : أثبتت عدم جودتها ولكن قد نضطر الى اللجوء الىها في حين عدم توفر وصلات أخرى         مثلا اذا كان المريـض مصاب بدوالى الرجلين أوعنده أمراض شرايين متعدد أو قد استعملت شرايينه         لعملية قلب سابقة أو ........ الخ .
    المواد التركيبية :  تسعى الشركات الآن الى تحسين وترقيق أكبر لهذه الوصلات واجراء التجارب على         الحيوانات من أجل الوصول الى تركيبة    شريانية تناسب الشرايين الصغيرة مثل شرايين القلب ،  ولكن         حتى الآن لا نستعمل هذه الوصلات لأنها تنسد بالتخثر في وقت قصير . 

     III طريقة زرع الوصلات الشريانيـة :
        لا بد من توقيف القلب الذي ينبض دون توقف كي نستطيع زرع هذه الوصلات ،  وقد تم حديثا زرع هذه         الوصلات بدون توقيف القلب في بعض الحالات النادرة والخاصة جدا لذلك لا يمكن أن نعمم هذا الاجراء         على كل المرضى ونستعمله بنسبة 5-10% من مرضانا .

        ولكي نوقف القلب لا بد من بديل لكي يقوم بعملية ضخ الدم الى باقي أعضاء الجسم ويقوم أيضا بتنقية         هذا الدم من ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2    وتزويده بالأكسجين اللازم O2 ،  ولذلك اخترع المهندسون         بالتعاون مع الأطباء جهاز نسميه جهاز القلب الاصطناعي ،  وهو جهاز يأخذ عمل القلب كاملا لفترة         وجيزة تصل أحيانا الى عشر ساعات حتى نقوم بتصليح القلب أو زراعة الوصلات الشريانية أو تبديل         الصمامات أو أي أجراء آخر يحتاج الى توقيف القلب توقيفا كاملا ( صورة للجهاز ) .

        ولكي لا يتخثر الدم داخل الأنابيب التي ننقل بها الدم من الجسم الى الجهاز ومن الجهاز الى الجسم  نقوم         بتمييع هذا الدم ونخفف من تركيزه فنعطي مادة تسمى الهبارين Heparin بمعدل 3-4 مغ لكل كغ من         وزن المريض.     ثم نضع ملقطا على الشريان الرئيسي ( الشريان الأبهر الصاعد ) الذي يخرج من القلب         حتى لا يعود الدم الى داخل القلب ( صورة ) ولكي يتوقف القلب نهائيا نحقن في شرايينه ( الشرايين         التاجية ) مادة تحتوي على غذاء له في حال توقفه وتحوي مواد تشل حركته وتوقفه وتكون فيها مادة 
                البوتاس بتركيز عال K+ .

        نأخذ الوصلة الشريانية ونخيطها على شريان القلب  بعد نقطة الانسداد ( صورة ) وذلك حسب خريطة         جغرافية محددة نراها في فيلم قسطرة القلب وهو الفيلم ألأجباري الذي لا بد أن يمر به كل مريض يحتاج         الىعملية تبديل الشرايين القلبية ،  ففي هذا الفيلم نعرف بالتحديد أي الشرايين هو المسدود أو المتضيق         وأي الفـروع ( اليمين أو اليسار- المستدير - الحاشية - النازل الأمامي - النازل الخلفي ..... ا لخ ) .

        ونقوم بزرع شريان واحد أو اثنين الى ستة شرايين اذا احتاج الأمر ذلك. ثم نقوم بزراعة الطرف الثاني         من الوصلة الشريانية على الشريان الأبهرالصاعد. وحين ازالة الملقط عن الشريان الأبهر وانهاء خياطة         الوصلات وتدفئة القلب يقوم القلب باستعادة دقاته في أكثـر مـن 95% مــن الحالات ويبدأ بضخ الدم         كاملا بدلا عن القلب الاصطناعي وفي هذه الحالة نبدأ بازالة القلب الاصطناعي لأن المريض لم يعـد         بحاجـة له ، ويصبح القلب بحالة تروية دموية قصوي تؤهله لبدء مسيرة عمل جديدة بشكل جيد ومريح         للمريض ولمن حوله .


    ما هي الاختلاطات والمشاكل الناجمة عن جراحة شرايين القلب ؟

    هناك مشاكل كثيرة قد تنجم عن هذه الجراحة الطويلة ولكن لحسن الحظ     ورغم تعددها لكنها قليلة الحصول بنسبة     10-15% فقط بينما كانت هذه النسبة مرتفعة جدا في بداية عهد جراحة القلب .

(1)    النزيف         
(2)    الالتهاب         
(3)    انسداد الوصلة الشريانية
(4)     عدم التئام الجرح        
 (5)    الجلطات الهاجرة (الدماغ, الرئة ….)

1-  النزيف :

    قلنا سابقا اننا مجبرون أن نستعمل مميع للدم حتى لا يتخثر الدم في أنابيب القلب    الاصطناعي ،  وعندما نوقف     القلب الاصطناعي فاننا نعطي مادة تعكس مفعول المميع ،  ولكن في بعض الأحيان لا تكون جرعة هذه المادة     كافية فيحصل نزيف إما في الأماكن التي جرحناها وإما في أماكن الوصلات الشريانية ، وتظهـر             علامات النزيف هذه بعد خروج المريض الى غرفة الانعاش بعدة ساعات خاصة اذا رافق التميع ارتفاع في     الضغط وهذا يحصل اذا لم يكن هناك مراقبة مستمرة للمريض ، وعلاج هذا النزيف اعطاء مادة ضد التميع     تدعى البروتامين وكذلك    اعطاء البلازما التي تسد أماكن النزيف دون احداث تجلط للدم داخل الشرايين أو     الوصلات الشريانية  ويعوض الدم المفقود طبعا بنقل الدم الموافق لزمــرة المريض ، ولا يحتاج المريض     لاعادة فتح صدره الا في حالات النزيف الحادة     التي لا تنفع معها المعالجة بمعوضات الدم أو الأدوية ونقوم     تحت التخدير العــام     بخياطة ما ينزف سواء في الوصلات أو أماكن أخرى ونقوم بغسل الغشاء المغلف     للقلب ( التامور) واعادة اغلاق الصدر وعادة بعد هذا الاجراء لا يحدث النزيـــف ثانية .

2-  الالتهاب :        
    من المعروف طبيا أن الغشاء المغلف للقلب ( التامور ) لا يحتوي على وسائـل دفاع قوية كغشاء الصدر            ( البلوره )  أو غشاء البطن ( البريتوان أو البريطوان) لذلك فان عمليات القلب تحتاج لعناية فائقة من حيث     التعقيم وغسل اليدين وغرف عمليات كبيرة وواسعة وقلة عدد الأشخاص في غرفة العمليات والتهوية المستمرة
    للغرفة بحيث نقلل الى أقصي حد نسبة هذه المشكلة المزعجة للطبيب وللمريض على حد سواء ،  وكذلك نقوم     باعطاء المريض قبل العملية وخلال العملية وبعد العملية مضادات حيوية كي نحول دون حدوث هذا الالتهاب     وبالرغم من كل الاحتياطات التي نتخذها في غرفة العمليات ، ورغم كل ذلك فان هناك نسبة تتراوح بين 5 الى      8% من الالتهاب تحصل بعد هذا النوع من العمليات .

    أما التهاب الساق التي نأخذ منها الوصلات فهو قليل ونادر ولكن خدران الرجل هو الذي يشكو منه المريض     غالبا .

3-  انسداد الوصلة الشريانية :
    على الرغم من حرصنا الشديد على استعمال أرق وأرفع الخيوط لتوصيل الشرايين واستعمال النظارات المكبرة ،      فان الوصلات الشريانية تتعرض الى تضيق فتحتها أو لمعتها في مكان الخياطة أو التفاغر ويحدث انسداد في     المستقبل، وكذلك قد يحدث الانسداد في غير مكان الخياطة خاصة في الوصلات التي نستعمل فيها الوريد حيث أن     الوريد في مكانه الطبيعي يكون تحت ضغط منخفض  وحين نضعه في مكان الشريان القلبي فانه يتعرض الى     ضغط أعلى بكثير لذلك     يحصل إما توسعه ثم تخثره وإما أذى وجرح لطبقته الداخلية وبالتالي تخثره     وانسداده ولذلك نحن نفضل وضع وصلة شريانية مكان شريان القلب خاصة في المرضى الشباب ،  أما في     المرضى كبار السن فان الوريد يتحمل حتى عشر سنوات أو أكثر وهذا يكفي لكي يعيش الكبير في السن باقي     حياته براحة من آلام الصدر .

    وخوفا من هذا الانسداد فاننا نضع جميع مرضانا على مميعات دم خفيفة بحيث لا يحصل نزيف وبحيث لا     يحصل تخثر وهذا ميزان صعب .

4-  عدم التئام جرح الصدر :

    عند بعض المرضي خاصة المصابين بمرض  السكري فان التئام عظم الصدر     (عظم القص ) الذي نقطعه في     الوسط بواسطة منشار كهربائي يبدو صعبا وأحيانا يحدث قطع للعظم بواسطة الأسلاك التي نثبت بها هذا العظم     مما يضطرنا أحيانا لاعادة فتح الصدر واعادة تثبيت العظم  بأسلاك جديدة مع الحرص الشديد على     السيطرة على مستوى السكر في الدم في الحد الطبيعي حتى يحصل الالتئام. وهذه المشكلة تحدث غالبا عند     المرضي سكان القرى والمجتمعات النائية التي لا يوجد فيها مراقبة جيدة للسكر في الدم .

     وهذه المشكلة سطحية لا تؤثر على عملية الوصلات الشريانية أو على عمل القلب لكنها مزعجة وتحتاج لادخال     الى المستشفى وتخدير جديد وعملية يكون المريض بغنى عنها لو اهتم قليلا الى سكر دمه .

5-  الجلطات الهاجرة :

    ان وجود المريض في المستشفي بعد العملية وبدون نشاط حركي كافي يجعله عرضة لركود الدم في دورته     الدموية مما يؤدي لحدوث خثرات قد تنتقل من مكانها لتستقر في الرئتين وكذلك في الدماغ .
    أما اذا استقرت في الرئتين فان خطرها خفيف وغالبا ما يتخطاها الجسم بحدوث بعض الآلام الصدرية ومساعدته     ببعض الأدوية .
    وأما اذا استقرت في الدماغ فانها كارثة للمريض وأهله لأنها تؤدي في معظم الحالات الى شلل نصفي مع حبسة     في الكلام مما يجعل المريض يتحسر على قبوله لعملية القلب لو علم أنه سيصاب بهذه الجلطة الدماغية .
    ولتفادي هذه الجلطات فان كل مرضى القلب بعد العملية يخضعون جميعا وبشكل     روتيني الى تمييع للدم ولكن     بالرغم من ذلك فانه يحصل أحيانا حدوث هذه الجلطات بالرغم من علاج التمييع ولا يستطيع الأطباء حتى الآن     معرفة مـن سيصاب بهذه الكارثة قبل العملية .
     ولحسن الحظ أن نسبة هذه الجلطات ضئيــل     جدا لا يتجاوز 2 % ولكن الله يكون بعون الذي تصيبه وخاصة     أهله لأنها اصابـة طويلة الأمد والتحسن منها بطيء وقد لا يحدث تحسن تام أبدا .

    فهناك مرضي نقدر أن نسبة نجاح العملية عندهم هو 60 % فقط ونسبة الموت بعد العملية هو40 % ،  وذلك بقياس بعض العوامل قبل العملية وأعطاء كل عامل عدد من النقاط نسميها نقاط الخطورة ،  فمثلا اذا كانت نسبة ضخ الدم ،  وهو مقياس نستطيع معرفتــه قبل العملية أقل من 25 % فاننا نقول لأهل المريض أنه يجب زرع قلب جديد للمريض لأن احتمال عدم قدرته على تحمل أعباء الضخ بعد توقف القلب الاصطناعي  عالية جدا (70 %). لذلك يرفض كثير من جراحي القلب اجراء عملية القلب المفتوح لهؤلاء المرضى .
وأما اذا كانت نسبة ضخ الدم أقل من 20 % فانه يصعب وجود جراح يقبل باجراء العملية لهكذا مريض لأن عدم خروجه حيا من غرفة العلميات يكون شبه أكيد .
  ومن عوامل الخطورة وجود مرض السكري ونعطيه ثلاث نقاط خطورة وكذلك مرض ارتفاع الضغط نعطيه ثلاث نقاط خطورة .  وهناك عملية القلب المفتوح للمرة الثانية نعطيها خمس نقاط خطورة واذا كانت للمرة الثالثة نعطيها عشر نقاط خطورة .  واذا كان  عمر المريض أكثر من 80   ثمانون عاما نعطيه عشرين نقطة خطورة . 
 وهكذا نجمع نقاط الخطورة قبل العملية ونحكم بأن هذا المريض أو ذاك هو من مجموعة خطرة وان احتمال موته بعد العملية يكون بنسبة  35 %  أو أنه من المجموعة الأكثر حظا وأن احتمال موته بعد العملية يكون بنسبة صفر الى  5 %  فقط بعد العملية .   وكل ذلك مبني على احصائيات لآلاف من المرضى في أوروبا وأميركا, وأن المرضى الذين أجريت لهم عمليات في الأردن لا يشذون عن هذه المقاييس.

        ربنا معاكم ومعانا



*








​

















































​ 
* 

**

















​​​​​
**  
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (11 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## حبة خردل (11 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## حبة خردل (11 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## حبة خردل (11 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مميز جدا جدا
شكراا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبة خردل (22 سبتمبر 2011)

يشير العلماء الي أن‏99%‏ من الكالسيوم الذي يحصل عليه الإنسان يخزن في العظام والأسنان‏,‏ أما نسبة الـ‏1%‏ المتبقية فتخزن في العضلات والدم وسوائل الجسم الأخري‏.‏ وبشكل عام يمثل الكالسيوم أحد العناصر المهمة جدا للجسم‏,‏

 حيث إن له دورا مهما في إفراز هرمونات وإنزيمات الجسم, كما يلعب دورا في ضبط مستوي ضغط الدم والجهاز العصبي وفي عملية انبساط وانقباض عضلات الجسم. كما يحتاج الجسم للكالسيوم لعلاج العديد من الأعراض والأمراض مثل قلة النوم والسمنة والأزمات القلبية وهشاشة العظام وسرطان القولون ومضاعفات الدورة الشهرية.
أما عن مصادر الكالسيوم فهي منتجات الألبان واللوز وسمك السلامون, كما أنه متوافر أيضا في الخضراوات مثل السبانخ, لكنه يكون في صورة ملح الأوكزاليت بما يقلل من امتصاصه في الجسم. ولضمان الامتصاص الكامل للكالسيوم بالجسم فإنه يجب تناول الوجبات الغنية بفيتامين د مثل البيض أسماك التونة والسلمون والكبدة

المرجع : Journal of the American Chemical Society 

Under Editing and copied to the right segment​


----------

